# Benefit of Playing on a Futsal Team



## MamaBear5 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi all...looking for some advice from the sage parents here. Is there any advantage to adding futsal into an already hectic schedule in terms of the future. Kiddo plays high level club, often guest for teams that need her and is also in the midst of high school season. Got a call yesterday asking her to join a futsal team heading to nationals. Is there a benefit to adding this to the list? Goal is to play D2 or D3 (academics is big for this kid and in talking to many D1 players she doesn't want soccer to get in the way of the academics - not that you can't do both, it is just that much harder).


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Mar 26, 2021)

For the youngers Futsal is amazing. Complely obvious who is playing and who isnt. For the olders Futsal gets very specialist + the ball moves super fast. If you weren't playing when young it can be a hard transition even if you're a top field player.

As a parent I personally like Futsal better than Field Soccer. More action + faster = fun to watch.


----------



## MacDre (Mar 26, 2021)

MamaBear5 said:


> Hi all...looking for some advice from the sage parents here. Is there any advantage to adding futsal into an already hectic schedule in terms of the future. Kiddo plays high level club, often guest for teams that need her and is also in the midst of high school season. Got a call yesterday asking her to join a futsal team heading to nationals. Is there a benefit to adding this to the list? Goal is to play D2 or D3 (academics is big for this kid and in talking to many D1 players she doesn't want soccer to get in the way of the academics - not that you can't do both, it is just that much harder).


I do not think Futsal will be very beneficial for your HS student.  My kid played Futsal and rapid futbol in Tijuana and it was instrumental to developing my kids ability to play in tight spaces when she was under 12.  But even when she was under 12 Futsal with American kids that played “kickball” on their club team was useless because they’d just boot the ball.

If your kid is adept at possession soccer, loves rondos and has the opportunity to play Futsal or Rapid Futbol in a Latino environment, I guess it could be beneficial.  If not, I’d keep doing what you are already doing.


----------



## msoccerm (Mar 27, 2021)

I agree with MacDre.  Most real futsal players started young. There are different patterns to moving/shapes and at the older levels players are expected to play ALL positions because of the way they rotate players in. A player just can't be a target (striker) for example they need to be prepared to get rotated in as a pivot and play it well.

Futsal is a heavier ball and you play with it differently than outdoor because it's a different surface. In addition, from 15-19 when the risk of ACL tear for girls is higher a player shouldn't be changing surfaces in a season. Futsal doesn't cause injury! But playing grass, court and artificial in the same week may.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Mar 27, 2021)

My daughter played a ton of Futsal up to age 13. Lots of players stop around that age because they just get busy with other things, so tournaments and nationals and such don’t have too many teams at the older age groups. She always loved it, though, and I think Futsal is good for technical skill development at any age.


----------



## SWHPH (Apr 5, 2021)

Just curious for those who have talented futsal players.  
Did your player have a difficult time transferring their futsal skills to the pitch?  
High-level futsal player here with high-level footwork, touch, vision (told by coaches) but on the pitch seems to lose the intensity and skills to play at the same level as futsal.


----------



## MacDre (Apr 5, 2021)

SWHPH said:


> Just curious for those who have talented futsal players.
> Did your player have a difficult time transferring their futsal skills to the pitch?
> High-level futsal player here with high-level footwork, touch, vision (told by coaches) but on the pitch seems to lose the intensity and skills to play at the same level as futsal.


My kid mostly played as a winger for her U13 and below teams and I didn’t see much of a benefit...but, “higher level coaches” (pro & college camps) play her at center mid/false 9 and I think her comfort of playing in tight spaces, wall passes, one touch passing, and not over dribbling etc learned from Futsal transfer well to an attacking center mid/false nine position.  I am not sure about other positions.  Maybe others will have some input.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 5, 2021)

MacDre said:


> My kid mostly played as a winger for her U13 and below teams and I didn’t see much of a benefit...but, “higher level coaches” (pro & college camps) play her at center mid/false 9 and I think her comfort of playing in tight spaces, wall passes, one touch passing, and not over dribbling etc learned from Futsal transfer well to an attacking center mid/false nine position.  I am not sure about other positions.  Maybe others will have some input.


Biggest advantage for us was seeing opportunities to play short.  The long touch strategies just end up turning the ball over, so you are forced to learn more short passes and fakes.

The other change was the absence of set positions helped with overall field sense.  Players move around to different positions as plays develop, so they end up seeing the game through multiple lenses.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Apr 5, 2021)

Futsal Benefits: 
- Playing better in tighter spaces. 
- Improve quick decision making
- Fun for kids 
- Fitness

Disadvantages: 
- injuries are tough on hard surface
- Tougher transition to stretch the field on a regular soccer game
-


----------



## MamaBear5 (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks all. We took a pass at this time and told the coach to call us back after high school season if he still needs a keeper.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Apr 5, 2021)

MamaBear5 said:


> Thanks all. We took a pass at this time and told the coach to call us back after high school season if he still needs a keeper.


Keeper is a completely different response than court/field players.

Keepers often enjoy Futsal at all ages because they're pulled into plays + not "stuck in goal" the entire game.

Be aware shots fly fast in Futsal + at a shorter distance. Some Goalies dont like this. Others live for it. 

Lots of Futsal coaches are former goalies.


----------



## msoccerm (Apr 6, 2021)

In regard to keepers - I would think that playing futsal would not at all be good for development. HOWEVER, if my player was a keeper I'd put them in futsal as a field player to improve their foot skills.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 6, 2021)

msoccerm said:


> In regard to keepers - I would think that playing futsal would not at all be good for development. HOWEVER, if my player was a keeper I'd put them in futsal as a field player to improve their foot skills.


Futsal forces keepers to be better with their feet.  Helps hand eye coordination, speed of play, reading the offensive players and hand/arm strength.  But yes, risk of injury is higher.  IMO my kid improved a lot by playing futsal.


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Apr 6, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Keeper is a completely different response than court/field players.
> 
> Keepers often enjoy Futsal at all ages because they're pulled into plays + not "stuck in goal" the entire game.
> 
> ...


Too many finger injuries.....


----------

